# Surly Karate Monkey



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Just waiting for the bike shop to get it in, hopefully within a month! Can't wait.


----------



## mtb128pedal (Oct 30, 2020)

Local shop has a green one with the front suspension fork I test road. Nice ride and handles well. A large too. Soooo tempted to replace my cobbled together 29er hard tail if I was not in the market for a FS bike. If I got it I’d get a set of 29 wheels for cruising rail trails.
Enjoy when you get it.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep my shop got in a small green with suspension fork too... had it been the rigid, I'd own it now. Sort of discouraged, as the likelihood of them now getting in a rigid small is pretty unlikely I'd bet. but I'll keep hoping.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

shop in Salida had 2 of these availble the other day


----------

